# Make this suffering go away.



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

me 2. there is a girl, who would deserved to be loved. And I'm numbed.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't ever give up. Tomorrow might be better. Or the next day. But eventually, it will come.


----------



## skeyesthelimit (Nov 9, 2010)

You can Melissa. Fight it. You will recover. I know you will, I can feel it.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

I know what you mean. Same here.


----------



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel the same, it gets so hard, just look at my post from yesterday. But I found this site: http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/ Just take a look at what this guy has to say and offer and his story, there is hope out there, we just have to learn to lose our fear, something that I am at the moment finding crippling. Hang in there, i'm hanging with you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Melissa_Z said:


> I can't do this anymore.


Change is the only constant in life, things do change and will change. Remember that.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Change is the only constant in life, things do change and will change. Remember that.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Change in a good way or bad way?


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

I like the idea that all things are neutral until you give them a meaning. So in that regard, maybe one day you'll look back and decide it was more beneficial to you than detrimental.

Most people don't like change it seems, including myself- so we tend to avoid it or put a label any change we don't understand as negative, so it turns out to be negative.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I am right there with you. I don't want to do this anymore either.


----------



## NewBrainPleeze (Aug 31, 2010)

Mellisa I really feel for you. I dont know where you stand as far as your faith but I am going to pray for you. I am going to pray that god will give you some sense of peace. Stay strong Shawn


----------

